# best ink for hard koozies



## beachlover114 (Oct 29, 2015)

what is the right ink to use when screen printing on the regular round koozies. I tried with plastisol and it started flaking off as it was used. is there an ink that will adhere to the slick surface and last longer. thanks for any help.


----------

